# Holy shit...



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It worked!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can you all see this?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep works fine bruv. Now respond to my text!!! Lol


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice one Mook! Can you move my thread here too. Will be another round of updates soon


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

No for sale section!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

marcyt21 said:


> No for sale section!


not yet... but i'm working on it. just need to make sure i get all the permission right.. I have free reign now so bear with me....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Thank You*

Many thanks Mook

Regards 

KK & Amar !!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

marcyt21 said:


> No for sale section!


how'd you like THESE apples?

Private: For Sale - R35 GT-R Parts only - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*R35 GT-R Projects Section*

:clap: Mook you've just single handedly created the best damn Forum Section on the web.

Well done mate :thumbsup: This section is now THE place to be


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Very useful, thanks for that Mook.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

See what?

Who said that?

Where's the ****in light switch?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTAR said:


> :clap: Mook you've just single handedly created the best damn Forum Section on the web.
> 
> Well done mate :thumbsup: This section is now THE place to be


It's my pleasure Alex. Its something i'd wanted for ages but didn't want to break the forum trying to implement it.

but Blow Dog said "**** it, break it if you want" so i had a crack.

if it had gone pear shaped i'd have blamed it on the Rapture 

mook


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This isn't the project thread, it's the svm section...:thumbsup:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

Any chance of getting mine moved here please?


----------



## Yavimaya (May 28, 2011)

what worked?


----------

